# Cleaning his ears



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I was wondering what people here use to clean their dog's ears. My dog puts up with just about anything - he likes getting his nails trimmed (he knows the treats are coming), he likes being brushed, and lets me examine him calmly - but when it comes to his big GSD ears...

I have a drying solution TrizUltra-Keto but he just will not let me squirt it in his ears. With that said, I can easily wipe inside his ears with a medicated pad so maybe you can recommend a good one? I'm actually really looking for product recommendations so please feel free to let me know what you use.

P.S. It would be great if it had a drying agent for after we take him out swimming...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are lots of good ear cleaning/drying solutions on the market, but you can make one yourself very cheaply--I mix 2/3 rubbing alcohol with 1/3 white vinegar and put a few drops in the ear after a bath. Many dogs don't like the "squirt" in the ear, so you can soak a cotton ball with the solution and sort of squeeze it into his ear. Massage the base of the ear well, then wipe with the cotton ball. Repeat if necessary. Don't use the alcohol solution if the dog's ears are already infected and raw, or it may sting.

My favorite prepared ear cleaner is made by Vet Solutions. Doesn't sting and smells really nice. I buy it by the gallon for my grooming shop.








Amazon.com: Vet Solutions Ear Cleanser, 16 oz: Kitchen & Dining

(again--how Amazon figures this is a "kitchen & dining" item I'll never know.)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the Vet Solutions too but Stosh hates the bottle near his head so I put it in a syringe to administer it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I use the Ear Wipes from the pet store. Just don't let them dry out in the container.


----------

